# Elizabeth River Sunday Night



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Hit the river for about 3 hours after dusk...caught one striper..no puppys and no missed strikes..dissapointing total but at least the first rock of the season was caught


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

jh , I fished the jordon bridge and both bridges next to it ( not the one bridge on the navy side though ) sat. with good running water using live spot and croaker > nada , and 4"storms and a 4" white grub and caught a big oyster toad on the grub. During the spring I tore them up with those baits. I was marking fish they just weren't interested in what I was using ? Maybe the water is still to warm. I caught a few keepers at the MM sunday on the outgoing though with alot of spot and a few croaker mixed in. Good luck on the next trip.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

The worst part about my trip was that I was hardly marking any fish...very disheartening...going out tomorrow night so I might venture all the way down to the Jordan


----------



## J_Boogie (Aug 31, 2007)

I hit up the HRBT on sunday night. Stripers didn't really show til about 11:30 pm. But once they were in there the hookups were constant till about 2 am. I kept two at 26'' a piece. Out of the three of us in the boat I'd say we landed about 30 fish with only 3 of them being under 18''. All caught on chunked mullet. They wouldn't touch anything else we would try. They are in there just not as thick as the late spring. We really need the water to cool down.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I forgot to mention I did catch 5 small stripers right before dark the other night up by the berkley on top water ( zara spook jr. ) they were all under 16" though and chasin bait. Good luck. I am heading to Ohio tomorrow for 5 days to attend a wedding and plan on fishing all day tuesday when I get back .


----------

